# Pygmy Cory Behavior



## Michin (Mar 27, 2009)

So...I'm a little stumped and thought I'd add a post here to see if anyone has experienced the same or something similar either with this specific species of cory or other or even other fish.

I've had four pygmy cories for about a week and a half now. They went through the whole acclimation process and that was all fine. The odd thing is that the past three days, I have one cory that seems to be having what seems to be bladder issues. 

It'll be swimming around fine and all of a sudden, it'll go to the top of the aquarium to take some air and will do this thing that looks like a whale breaching. Then, either will go back to acting just fine or in some instances, will act as if it's dead and it'll float to the bottom and land on either the gravel or plant. I'll get up close to see what is going on and it'll be breathing as normal or just not moving. Twice I thought this little one was dead, but twice I've been surprised to see it swimming fine with the other three. 

I just don't know what it could be experiencing. 

Everyone else in the tank is perfectly fine. 

Will appreciate any ideas from all you wise folks.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Most fish in this genus will dash to the surface for a gulp of air occasionally. Afterward, they often settle slowly to a resting place. So it sounds like your cories are completely normal.


----------



## Michin (Mar 27, 2009)

Michael said:


> Most fish in this genus will dash to the surface for a gulp of air occasionally. Afterward, they often settle slowly to a resting place. So it sounds like your cories are completely normal.


You know, that's what half of me thinks -- because I see the others do it and they do it in a perfectly normal manner (here and there). But this little guy, he does it, splashes at the top repeatedly (as if in distress), then -- almost as if exhausted -- just lets its body drop down...like a brick. It just happened to do it a few seconds ago. It landed on a java fern leaf and just lays there upside-down with its pectoral fins splayed out as if it's flying.

As far as I can see up close (as close as I can get without pulling the cory out of the water), it doesn't have any injuries or visible parasites (like Ich) or stomach issues. I'm just dumbfounded.


----------



## Michin (Mar 27, 2009)

Quick follow up -- the little guy died yesterday. The cory kept doing those erratic movements, even though all the other fish in the tank were fine (so this couldn't have been a water issue). It was the smallest cory of the group of four, so maybe (I'm humanizing them here) it was being bullied by the other ones. But I doubt it, as THEY'RE CORIES.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that!


----------

